# Skip a meal or eat something crap?



## Mista (Sep 5, 2006)

What would be better, dont eat for six hours or eat a lollie after 3 hours, in terms of metabalism etc. Discuss


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2006)

A lollie?  What's that?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 5, 2006)

a lollie pop?


----------



## Mista (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeh, a sweet or anything really. A biscuit etc. Something thats not ideally good for you but would it benifit you in terms of keeping your body going?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2006)

If you are going to eat that crappy, I'd say skip it.  Why can't you stop at a convenience store and pick up some beef jerkey or pull into a McDonalds and get a hamburger and strip the bun and crap on it.  Anything like that would be better than a lollypop or a biscuit.  And if you can only have a lollypop or biscuit, then I'd say skip it.


----------



## Mista (Sep 5, 2006)

I try and avoid this situation at all costs. Its just odd situation where I will be out with friends or at work and havnt eaten for a while and wont get the chance for a while but something crap pops up and i wonder whether to eat it or not.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 5, 2006)

I say eat the bullshit and ENJOY it.    

You are obsessing a little bit.  Unless you are doing a show or this kind of situation presents itself OFTEN, I don't think it would hurt you.  It might even benefit you psychologically by realizing that you don't have to be so rigid and nothing bad will happen.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 5, 2006)

Plan in advance and pack something... It's no problem if you have access to a microwave... The worst case scenario would be to bring a shake, or *gasp* a protein bar of some type.


----------



## Mista (Sep 5, 2006)

PWGriffin good points.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I say eat the bullshit and ENJOY it.
> 
> You are obsessing a little bit.  Unless you are doing a show or this kind of situation presents itself OFTEN, I don't think it would hurt you.  It might even benefit you psychologically by realizing that you don't have to be so rigid and nothing bad will happen.


  No I would NOT say he's obsessing.  He needs to plan ahead.  Obsessing over it would to skip eating instead of going for the next best thing like beef jerkey.  Deciding to eat a lollypop or a bisquit instead of a real meal is just ridiculous.  To think that this is obsessing kind of shows me that your diet is probably not that great.  Seriously, eating a freaking lollypop?  I mean come on now.  Have your cheat meals but don't use it as an excuse to eat crap.  Plan ahead.


----------



## Nate K (Sep 5, 2006)

A small "lollie" cant have more than like 20 grams of sugar
It doesn't get much better than a steady diet of lollies and biscuts...hahahhahah.


----------



## Mista (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Jodi, I dont obsess over sweets. I would rather not eat it. I was curious if it would keep my metabolism going instead of slowing down, or cause more harm than good. I wasnt looking for an excuse to eat sweets. Jerky is a path I havnt gone down. Light and practicle, have to carry some in my wallet or something.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 6, 2006)

Just eat, im sure the little bit of fat or sugar is far less damaging that the brutal fatigue dizziness and lack of clarity i get from not eating for 8 hours.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2006)

Mista said:


> Thanks Jodi, I dont obsess over sweets. I would rather not eat it. I was curious if it would keep my metabolism going instead of slowing down, or cause more harm than good. I wasnt looking for an excuse to eat sweets. Jerky is a path I havnt gone down. Light and practicle, have to carry some in my wallet or something.


No, sugar and crap won't keep your metabolism going.  Missing a meal here and there won't kill you but it's always better to be prepared.  Convenience stores, gas stations, grocery stores, you can always run into one of them and pick up something like beef jerkey and or nuts.  Those are better than nothing but again, I feel that pure crap that holds NO nutritional value at all is worse than skipping a meal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)

I know that many people frown upon excessive use of protein bars, but supermarkets generally sell individual bars.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't know about a lollipop.  What is that going to do for you anyway.  Like Jodi said, be prepared.  If there is any chance that I will have to stay somewhere longer than expected I bring a shake or an extra meal along.  On the odd chance that I don't, I will go somewhere with some real food.  As Jodi mentioned, beef jerky is great.  That has gotten me out of a pinch a couple times.  A lot of gas stations have apples and bananas too, which I will often get as well.  

If there really is a situation where I don't have a meal and real food is not accessible, then I just miss a meal.  Those incidents are so few and far between I don't think it matters.


----------



## StanUk (Sep 6, 2006)

There are 1001 things that would be better than a lollipop. If your near a shop a meat sandwich, a banana and a pint of milk would be a good meal replacement. Over 600 calories easily, all depends on your goals though I guess.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 6, 2006)

Hold up.  When I say bullshit...I meant something along the lines of a "cheat meal."  

And the "be prepared" responses are a little off topic.  Not saying it isn't GREAT advice, but The question at hand is very direct and to the point..."is something better than nothing"   And IMO it is....for the most part.  I would much rather stop at McDonalds and get a grilled chicken sandwich as opposed to goin 6-7 hours without food.  That's just me, perhaps my logic is flawed.


----------



## drew_c (Sep 6, 2006)

Tough call but as stated above, being unable to find some kind of protein source, or a quasi acceptable meal to get you by in this day and age is really just being lazy. 

Tuna comes in resealable packets now, fast food chains have grilled chicken and salads (better than nothing, ditch the bread, soda & fries of course).. I mean. You really have to try to not be able to eat well with all the options available to you.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Hold up.  When I say bullshit...I meant something along the lines of a "cheat meal."
> 
> And the "be prepared" responses are a little off topic.  Not saying it isn't GREAT advice, but The question at hand is very direct and to the point..."is something better than nothing"   And IMO it is....for the most part.  I would much rather stop at McDonalds and get a grilled chicken sandwich as opposed to goin 6-7 hours without food.  That's just me, perhaps my logic is flawed.



Is that not what I said?  You said eat the lollipop and biscuit and enjoy it.  That's 2 different things.  I am the one that said go to McD's and get a burger or chicken and ditch the bread and junk with it.  You said eat the lollipop.


----------



## Mista (Sep 6, 2006)

The original question was basically "is something better than nothing". Its not that im lazy but rather having such a good time with the people im with i dont wont to be rude and leave them to go get food. Or when they offer me something like sugar or chips it would be ruder to say no thanks and whip out some jerky than just miss the meal. Im talking my meal between lunch and dinner or after dinner when im staying out late. I always have said not thanks, it just got me thinking.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I know that many people frown upon excessive use of protein bars, but supermarkets generally sell individual bars.




You're a bad influence!  

I would say, while Jodi is right, which pretty much negates anything I have to say.................ah nevermind.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2006)

Mista said:


> The original question was basically "is something better than nothing". Its not that im lazy but rather having such a good time with the people im with i dont wont to be rude and leave them to go get food. Or when they offer me something like sugar or chips it would be ruder to say no thanks and whip out some jerky than just miss the meal. Im talking my meal between lunch and dinner or after dinner when im staying out late. I always have said not thanks, it just got me thinking.



It's not rude to say no.  I do it all the time.  There is always pizza and ice cream parties at work not to mention the daily flux of bagels and donuts.  I just politely say no thank you, I brought my lunch or my breakfast or snack or what have you.  People don't care they are just being nice but it's not going to offend them.  It's your body, not theirs and if you have goals then you have to understand that socially most people WILL  NOT understand what the big deal is.  Just don't make it a big deal and politely say no thank you.  Don't go into a big long tangent about your weightlifting and food choices yadda yadda yadda   They won't get it so don't bother.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 7, 2006)

Jodi said:


> It's not rude to say no.  I do it all the time.  There is always pizza and ice cream parties at work not to mention the daily flux of bagels and donuts.  I just politely say no thank you, I brought my lunch or my breakfast or snack or what have you.  People don't care they are just being nice but it's not going to offend them.  It's your body, not theirs and if you have goals then you have to understand that socially most people WILL  NOT understand what the big deal is.  Just don't make it a big deal and politely say no thank you.  Don't go into a big long tangent about your weightlifting and food choices yadda yadda yadda   They won't get it so don't bother.



True Story, they always do this at my workplace.  There is ALWAYS tons of cakes and cookies on the kitchen counter, and often pizza and biscuits.  People eat it though.  And they get upset when I don't, like I'm too good for them.  And if they ever see me eat anything other than "diet food" as they call it, they're quick to say, "Oh, looks like your off your diet."


----------



## njc (Sep 7, 2006)

Depends on your goals though iwould say that generally you would be better off to eat anything rather than nothing, its a tough call.  This should almost never happen though


----------



## Lexluther (Sep 7, 2006)

Nate K said:


> A small "lollie" cant have more than like 20 grams of sugar
> It doesn't get much better than a steady diet of lollies and biscuts...hahahhahah.



Why is sugar so bad?..   Carbs give you energy, doesnt sugar?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

Lexluther said:


> Why is sugar so bad?..   Carbs give you energy, doesnt sugar?



Because excess sugar intake promotes insulin resistance in various tissues throughout the body, which is basically what type II diabetes stems from: people constantly spiking their insulin levels and staying sedentary, which also promotes insulin resistance.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 9, 2006)

Mista said:


> What would be better, dont eat for six hours or eat a lollie after 3 hours, in terms of metabalism etc. Discuss


Come on a lolly pop. What are you 6 yrs old... Would you like some cotton candy with that. The LA fair is going right now. I'll pick you up and we can entertain ourselves on the carousel.


----------



## Action-Jackson (Sep 10, 2006)

This is why I always bring Apples with me, in my backpack


----------



## r0dxx (Sep 10, 2006)

Almost every gas station I ever been to has protein bars, beef jerky, and milk. All fine substitutes to hold you over.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

Mista said:


> What would be better, dont eat for six hours or eat a lollie after 3 hours, in terms of metabalism etc. Discuss


 
I wouldn't do either... Eat a meal replacement bar.


----------



## Mista (Sep 27, 2006)

> Originally posted by *Tough Old Man*
> _Come on a lolly pop. What are you 6 yrs old... Would you like some cotton candy with that. The LA fair is going right now. I'll pick you up and we can entertain ourselves on the carousel_.



Like I said before it was basically "is something better than nothing". The type of food was not the point.


----------



## assassin (Sep 27, 2006)

eating a lolipop is worthless ..... better eat a peice of fruit , dring some milk , eat some yogurt ,some peanuts ,or have a small healthy cheat meal...


----------



## JonnyStead (Sep 27, 2006)

This is a big problem for me too because I work all over the place. My view is really try and plan ahead - I keep oatmeal cookies with me (sugar free and V low fat) to keep me going) but I would say that skipping a meal or eating a piece of crap would probably do you equal amounts of harm...


----------

